# F-150 U-joint replacement



## Cwlo1448 (Oct 15, 2001)

I've got a '93 F150. I already replaced the front driveshaft, and left axle shaft u-joints, and have the passenger side front axle to go. My manual says I need to crack open the differential to remove the stub shaft. ( there is a circlip that hold the axle shaft) Anyway, has anyone had any luck replacing the inner u-joint while on the truck? It seems that there might be enough room to get a u-joint clamp on it.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

There is a tool on the market and you can usually find it on Ebay. It helps you replace the inner Ujoint without removing the diff. I have one and it works great. I forget the name of the place where I bought it but I did buy it online via Ebay. Just look up the keyword U-joint tool in either Ebay or Yahoo.


----------



## Cwlo1448 (Oct 15, 2001)

Thanks for the response Plowmeister. I have been hoping such a tool would work, as cracking the diff apart to get the retainer off the axle is a huge job.

Chris


----------

